# volant cai coming off will be sold



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

i just ordered a lingenfelter cai. i will be selling the volant as soon as LPE gets here. reasons? I didn't care for the fit. the 2006 ps issue has not been resolved. it has a mark on the tube where the pulley rubbed(but not through) looks good and it is 100% functional. been on bout a month. hope the lpe is better fit. any offer over 150.00 will be entertained. i do not recommend 06 drivers buy it. if so, its at your peril. thanks,troy 

also, had to drill the holes in the bottom to mount. no interest in hacking it out with volant. just disappointed in the whole thing.

troy


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

no problem with my lpe. had bout 10 months take a look


----------



## ggarleypb (Mar 25, 2006)

Volant's are a tight fit, but you might consider looking at how you have the sleeves and clamps positioned. I had to play with it a bit to get the right clearance.

-GG


----------



## troy hudson (Mar 12, 2006)

i already ordered a lpe. hope it is better. (said- hope i like it better). also hope it doesn't throw off the tune.


----------

